# Cider making by the juice and strain process



## Onslowsdry (5/3/14)

Follow the link please to New Zealand's Rural Living magazine's feature article: http://digital.ruralliving.co.nz/#folio=38


----------



## Onslowsdry (22/4/14)

The link is now out of date. Please visit my blog if you wish to view the article, see: http://juiceandstrain.wordpress.com/


----------



## taztiger (24/4/14)

Very interesting. Looks like I'm going to look for a Breville juicer to get rid of my abundance of apples.
Cheers
Taz


----------

